# Retroverted Uterus/IBS - C & Uterine Prolapse



## pukka (Nov 28, 2004)

In my teens I was diagnosed with a retroverted or tilted uterus. I suffered with constipation and incomplete evacuation and later was diagnosed with IBS-C. I have seen my IBS -C progress to the point where even 145mg of Linzess sometimes does not work ( I know I could up the dose). Thank God MOM always works. At age 51, I now have stage 2 uterine prolapse and wonder if my retroverted/tilted uterus is to blame for constipation and subsequent prolapse.

I saw my Uro-Gyn last week and he gave me the results of my uro dynamic test and it looks like my bladder has also begun to prolapse. He does not want to jump into surgery (this is why he is the most sought after uro gyn in Florida) until I visit a motility clinic to see why my constipation has worsen. He was forthright and stated that if the only reason I want a hysterectomy is because of the worsening constipation that he does not recommend surgery. He stated that it could get worse (constipation) and additional repairs could be necessary after the hysterectomy. He wants me to be absolutely sure I want the surgery. I was ready to have the surgery and now I am not sure. Does anyone here have the same symptoms as me (retroverted uterus/ibs-c & uterine prolapse)? Did surgery help or hurt?


----------

